
Ask HN: Easy hosting for kids? - foopod
Do you know of any simple hosting solutions that are so easy a 10 year old could use them?<p>Preferable but not necessary are custom domains and let&#x27;s encrypt integration.<p>At my local codeclub we have kids that finish the html &amp; css courses and want to build their own websites so everyone can see.<p>In the past I have written a tutorial to get kids started, using github pages for hosting as it is free and pretty easy to use.<p>But introducing children to git is not easy and seems like an unnecessary step to making their first website. The only other solution I can think of is hosting with FTP access, but that comes with it&#x27;s own complications.<p>Maybe something that syncs files with Google Drive or Dropbox?
======
detaro
[https://neocities.org/](https://neocities.org/) ? Online HTML editor and
drag-and-drop upload.

~~~
foopod
Oooooh very nice. I will give it a jam tonight and get the kids to try it out
next week :D

~~~
accordionclown
neocities does seem particularly good for your use-case.

your students could keep their site after the class.

------
smarx
[https://www.site44.com](https://www.site44.com) (I'm a founder.)

------
savethefuture
I dont know of any existing solutions to your problem, but you could build
your own server. Such as get a Digital Ocean ($5/mo) or linode server,
configure it to your needs, setup chroot and ftp and nginx/apache for each of
their sites.

------
luminousbit
[https://www.netlify.com/](https://www.netlify.com/) is fantastic and offers
both custom domains and let's encrypt for free

------
accordionclown
updog.co publishes files from both google drive and dropbox.

and htmldrop.com publishes files from dropbox.

